
New Features on Google Books - mcav
http://booksearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/new-features-on-google-books.html
======
dschobel
[http://books.google.com/books?jtp=1&id=f8ANAAAAQAAJ](http://books.google.com/books?jtp=1&id=f8ANAAAAQAAJ)

pretty cool. wonder how much this intrudes on the scribd guys' space...

~~~
10ren
And you can specify the page number, to refer to a specific passage:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=f8ANAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA92](http://books.google.com/books?id=f8ANAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA92)

There's a link button, but just editing the "jtp=92" in your URL seems to work
- the important thing is that urls work now, because it turns bookpages into
(text) webpages, in that you can refer to them as easily as a wikipedia
article. Great for consumers, I think it's the best advertising for a book
(provided you can't get everything you want from the online version). I've had
need of this several times.

------
TrevorJ
The thumbnail view seems like a nice addition.

